# Bill Gates is an ugly person...



## Qion (Feb 4, 2007)

...so why is his visage all over Microsoft's webpages? I wanted get all up in the "wow" that's apparently starting now, and I couldn't escape from his face to save my freagin life. 

This is a direct link off the Vista homepage - 

http://www.microsoft.com/events/executives/billgates.mspx?wt_svl=20049a&mg_id=20049b

^It has three pictures of his face/body and his full name is mentioned over 65 times.^

........

The actual Vista page has this on it: 







........

I'm still thinking, "What do you _want_ from me?!?!"

I mean, do we see Steve's face all over the Leopard webpage? I feel like I'm looking at the sole developer of Vista, the smiley do-gooding slice of happiness pie that created the entire shebang....!?!?? 

.......


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 4, 2007)

To be fair..


----------



## symphonix (Feb 4, 2007)

::love:: I think he looks HOT! ::love::


----------



## Qion (Feb 4, 2007)

symphonix said:


> ::love:: I think he looks HOT! ::love::



*coughs away, mumbling and snickering incoherently while thinking of 1,000 ways to not use Microsoft paraphernalia*


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 5, 2007)

of course, that picture has the added merit of the Macintosh 128k in the background.  sitting next to his pc, something like a document ledger...


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok, he just looks * WEIRD * on the second pic of him. 


Oh and by the way: I just noticed that they got a new webpage. Doesn't look that bad... but ok, the last time I actually typed www.microsoft.com in _any_ browser was more than 5 years ago, so I dont really remember how the old one looked like. And they even have a new slogan:
_ * Your Potential, Our Passion *_ 
Not bad either...


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 5, 2007)

He's a smart fecker that Gates....


----------



## Canada-Man (Feb 5, 2007)

You know what? If you're rich, you don't have to look good.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 5, 2007)

Gates is a chiselled Greek God compared to his CEO...


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 6, 2007)

Lt Major Burns said:


> Gates is a chiselled Greek God compared to his CEO...


Is the shape of his head natural?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 6, 2007)

he looks like Oswald Cobblepot.


----------



## reed (Feb 18, 2007)

But the guy is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## rubaiyat (Mar 4, 2007)

...and as David Letterman asked him, "Bill where DO you get all your ideas from?"


----------



## reed (Mar 4, 2007)

Gangsters and I mean biiiiig gangsters almost always get away with murder. That's the drama.


----------



## Darshan (Mar 5, 2007)

Let's face it, all these pissy remarks about Gates springs from envy.  He's incredibly wealthy, he's powerful and he's famous.  And, secretly, you *ARE* thinking, "God, why couldn't it be me!?".  Right?  Come on, now, drop the denial and fess up!


----------



## reed (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes Darshan, 
   Perhaps you are right. We would all love his bank account. Al Capone's too. Bush as well, etc.. Doesn't mean we have to like the guy! And it doesn't mean we can not say....like the Enron crooks  (and other creepy company leaders): "You suck!" Yes?
  I'm sure Bill is a good guy....in person.


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 25, 2007)

Ewwwwwwww.


----------



## loyaltubist (May 3, 2007)

I really don't have anything against Bill. I like the work ethic he is instilling into his children. Forget his looks; when he visits Vietnam he is a charismatic icon. They seem to think his way or work and computers is better than any other way (thankfully, we just recently got our first Apple Store in Saigon a couple of weeks ago!)

He'd make a great neighbor but I just don't like his computers.


----------

